# Train Trestle Bridge my husband built



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! very nice bridge.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

That is one beautiful bridge, very intricate, will it hold up to the elements outside? what material did you use? Just looks like a lot of time and effort went into the constuction and water and sun could take it's toll on it.


----------



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

He basically used popsicle sticks and other pieces of wood. 

To be honest, no, we don't believe it will stand up to the elements outside as it is, not sure if there is something we can spray on it to make it weatherproof. He was thinking of trying to sell it for someone with an indoor layout. 

Here is the full blog entry and more pics of the bridge. LINK TO BLOG ENTRY: http://gscaletrain.blogspot.com/2011/03/g-scale-train-bridge-from-scratch-03-15.html


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is really a very nice bridge.  I, too, would hope it stands up to the elements. A great start on your layout.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen, you might take note that the picture is also a link to a Photobucket album where you can see additional pictures of the layout.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

not sure if there is something we can spray on it to make it weatherproof 
I don't know about spraying, but there is marine epoxy that will make it weatherproof. 

When they make canoes or kayaks out of plywood, they paint them with epoxy - sort of like the glue. It covers the wood just like a fiberglass resin. 

You could maybe dip the bridge in some epoxy - it's like paint until it dries. Take a look at the West System from West Marine http://www.westsystem.com/ss/ though it may be too much work or $$ to be practical.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a beautiful bridge and the level of effort is obvious. Unfortunately, the sticks won't last outside and it would be a shame to see all that work ruined over time. Use it for an inside display.


----------



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks again all - it took him approx. just under a year - working on it here and there to put it together just based on a photo of an actual bridge that was about a 45 minute drive away from where we live. 
It is currently being stored inside - he is a little nervous about leaving it out, so we was thinking of maybe selling it to someone who might want it for an indoor layout (we don't have an indoor layout, we don't have the room). You can find more pics of it here: http://gscaletrain.blogspot.com/2011/03/g-scale-train-bridge-from-scratch-03-15.html *www.gscaletrain.blogspot.com/2011/03/g-scale-train-bridge-from-scratch-03-15.html*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a much smaller bridge, but it was built out of cheap pine. I soaked it in used motor oil and then placed it over the waterfall where the water leaves the hot tub and drops into the pool. It stood constant splashing of cloriinated water and rain for a year with no sign of any negative effects.


----------



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)

rlvette - interesting..... but did you use glue? I guess that is the question, will the glue (even though he used indoor/outdoor glue), would that withstand the elements? Hmmm...... 

 


Our Train Blog: *http://gscaletrain.blogspot.com/2011/03/g-scale-train-bridge-from-scratch-03-15.html*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, no I used small nails to put mine together. 

What brand and type glue did you use?


----------



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Rlvette - he used LePage Outdoor Wood Glue - Contractor's Quality - Weather Resistant - All Season Durability - so it says on the sticker on the bottle.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm no expert on glue but hopefully some one with more experience with glue will chime in. 

Till then, set that baby up in the living room on display.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

The best exterior glue is TiteBond III it's waterproof, not just resistant!, also stainless brads will last forever.


----------



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)

) Rlvette - unfortunately, our livingroom isn't large enough for the bridge - or else we would. LOL 

Ddevoto - Thanks, I'll pass that on to my husband.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry its not a great picture but, Scratch and Win I built this with the same glue, some brads and a tie rods. The purely glued pieces began failing after about five years. For me that is OK because this was my first attempt and as the railroad has evolved, I'm pondering obsoleting this bridge anyway. I suspect Scratch may be a better workworker than me and thus will have longer results but FYI. Finally, mine is in a moist location over a waterfall. A drier locale like yours may do better. Love the detail on your bridge. Very nice work. Oh and I noticed you're in Jordan. This bridge is located in St. Catharines.










Robert


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well ignore my warnings. I just cruised through several of your photos. Beautiful trestle work. I'll shut up now and listen to you! 

What can you tell us about the construction of Scratch's Arch bridge. That is awesome.


----------



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Robert! 
We like your bridge too!!! 

**** waves to you in St. Catharines **** 

We deal with Winona Garden Trains to get our supplies and we have always wondered if anyone local has a garden railway - so nice you are close. ) 

This was Bob's first attempt to make a detailed bridge. He used the glue and then also tested it on something during the winter and sure enough it had come undone..... Just curious if there is something else we could do to secure it (if we decide to keep it). We don't have an indoor layout.


----------

